# Oak Hill Cemetary, The Renwick Chapel



## Trblmkr (Jun 2, 2014)

Had a group that went out to the Cemetary this past weekend.  We got to talking with the curator and showed him some of my HDR pictures of the Basilica and the Monastery.  He offered to open the church up for us to take some picture and hopefully provide him with some new pictures since the renovation of the Chapel.

Here are the pictures I presented to him in hopes of updating his web page and brochures with my pictures.  #5 was the hardest because there was no clouds to break up the blue sky.  I plan on going back and trying for a better outdoors picture.

1.


20140531 Oak Hill Cemetary001 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

2.


20140531 Oak Hill Cemetary026-Edit by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

3.


20140531 Oak Hill Cemetary036 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

4.


20140531 Oak Hill Cemetary051 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

5


20140531 Oak Hill Cemetary067 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 4, 2014)

These are nice. I like the perspective on #3. The color temp on #5 seems a bit off.


----------



## Trblmkr (Jul 19, 2014)

So an update on this.  I got a call back from the curators of the Cemetery.  THEY LOVED the pictures and want to use them in their brochures and catalogs.  They are not paying me anything, I'm just getting to put my own tag at the bottom of each picture.  Anything Legal I should be worried about ??


----------

